# Género de ciudades, países



## pedrituss

Hola buenas. Es la primera vez que escribo en esta sección del foro; normalmente estoy en el foro español-francés.

Estoy traduciendo un libro en el que se dice que una ciudad (Bruselas) es bonita, hermosa. Pero no estoy seguro del género que tiene una ciudad, si masculino o femenino, pues he leído cosas como "qué bonito es París" (masculino) pero también "qué bonita es Madrid" (femenino)

¿Cuál es el género adecuado para las ciudades? ¿Es lo mismo que para los países?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Te recomiendo, *Pedrituss*, que consultes el *DPD* (Diccionario panhispánico de dudas): en el punto 4 del artículo temático Genero2 tienes respuesta a tus dudas.


----------



## Rayines

pedrituss said:


> Hola buenas. Es la primera vez que escribo en esta sección del foro; normalmente estoy en el foro español-francés.
> 
> Estoy traduciendo un libro en el que se dice que una ciudad (Bruselas) es bonita, hermosa. Pero no estoy seguro del género que tiene una ciudad, si masculino o femenino, pues he leído cosas como "qué bonito es París" (masculino) pero también "qué bonita es Madrid" (femenino)
> 
> ¿Cuál es el género adecuado para las ciudades? ¿Es lo mismo que para los países?
> 
> Muchas gracias


Como primera aproximación, creo que usando el femenino nunca te equivocas. Pienso, como dices, que se usan ambos géneros (por ejemplo de mi ciudad, Buenos Aires, lo he escuchado de ambas maneras), pero hay ciudades con las cuales puedo pensar en masculino, por ejemplo Bruselas: sólo se me ocurriría usar femenino . Como ves, mi apreciación es muy subjetiva. Espera otras.

Edit: ¡Ah, bueno, Víctor Pérez te cantó la justa!


----------



## pedrituss

Muchas gracias por vuestras respuestas, habéis resuelto mis dudas.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Ay, ay, ay... El género aplicado a una ciudad, país o territorio es algo un tanto delicado. Con Barcelona, Valencia o Palma, por ejemplo, tengo muy claro que hablamos de "la"; con España, también de "la"; pero no siempre es tan cristalina la cosa...

Yo diría que Israel es masculino... "El Israel de Golda Meir", por ejemplo...

La frase que tengo es la siguiente:

*... acciones violentas en los territorios ocupados o en el mismo Israel...*


----------



## horusankh

Hola:

Estoy de acuerdo contigo, yo también diría que Israel es masculino. A mí me suena natural.

Saludos.


----------



## Berenguer

También yo opino que es masculino, pos dos razones. El nombre completo es "Estado de Israel", así pues *el* Estado de Israel --> *El* Israel. Por otra parte, etímologicamente Israel proviene del nombre que se le da "al que lucha contra Dios", es decir al hombre, a él...masculino.
Un saludo.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Berenguer said:


> También yo opino que es masculino, pos dos razones. El nombre completo es "Estado de Israel", así pues *el* Estado de Israel --> *El* Israel. Por otra parte, etímologicamente Israel proviene del nombre que se le da "al que lucha contra Dios", es decir al hombre, a él...masculino.
> Un saludo.


 
Y yo te nombro HONORIS CAUSA.

Gracias, Beren , como siempre.


----------



## SpiceMan

Hmm... El Estado Argentino. El Estado Chino. El Estado de Argentina. El Estado de China.

No sé Israel (yo también pienso que es masculino, sin fundamento), pero por más que la fórmula de Estado + País diga que Argentina no es femenino, yo digo que es femenino, de acá a _*la*_ China.


----------



## Berenguer

SpiceMan said:


> Hmm... El Estado Argentino. El Estado Chino. El Estado de Argentina. El Estado de China.
> 
> No sé Israel (yo también pienso que es masculino, sin fundamento), pero por más que la fórmula de Estado + País diga que Argentina no es femenino, yo digo que es femenino, de acá a _*la*_ China.



Buen razonamiento, en cualquier caso nos queda el recurso bíblico. Además, aporto una nueva fuente, el DPD:  _En general puede decirse que los nombres de países que terminan en -a átona concuerdan en femenino con los determinantes y adjetivos que los acompañan:[...] mientras que los que terminan en -a tónica o en otra vocal, así como los terminados en consonante, suelen concordar en masculino.

_Un saludo


----------



## Antpax

SpiceMan said:


> Hmm... El Estado Argentino. El Estado Chino. El Estado de Argentina. El Estado de China.
> 
> No sé Israel (yo también pienso que es masculino, sin fundamento), pero por más que la fórmula de Estado + País diga que Argentina no es femenino, yo digo que es femenino, de acá a _*la*_ China.


 
Hola Spice:

En principio tendrías razón, pero lo que pasa es que el nombre oficial del país en cuestión es así "Estado de Israel", que supongo que es a lo que hacía referencia Berenguer.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Jellby

Berenguer said:


> También yo opino que es masculino, pos dos razones. El nombre completo es "Estado de Israel", así pues *el* Estado de Israel --> *El* Israel.



El nombre completo de España es "Reino de España"...


----------



## Berenguer

Jellby said:


> El nombre completo de España es "Reino de España"...



Uff...Pues ahí ya me pillas. De todas formas ¡siempre nos quedará el DPD!


----------



## yserien

Hay gente que se llama Israel como nombre de pila y son todos hombres. No conozco a ninguna mujer que se llame Israel. Coincido con los demas.


----------



## lamartus

yserien said:


> Hay gente que se llama Israel como nombre de pila y son todos hombres. No conozco a ninguna mujer que se llame Israel. Coincido con los demas.



Coincido en que me suena bien "El Israel" pero he de decir que yo sí conozco dos mujeres que se llaman Israel. ¡Cómo son los padres!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

lamartus said:


> yo sí conozco dos mujeres que se llaman Israel.


 
¿No me digas? Por aquí hubo una época en que se puso bastante Israel a niños, pero digamos que ahora ya no está muy bien visto desde el punto de vista de la corrección política...


----------



## Marcelot

Hay muchas personas que se apellidan Israel: hombres y mujeres...


----------



## Railway

Una amiga francesa me pregunta que si se dice París es hermoso o París es hermosa.

Y entonces es cuando vuelve mi vergüenza, otra vez, ¡por no saber hablar bien mi idioma!

¿Cómo se dice? ¿Hermoso o hermosa?

Muchas gracias, hermosos y hermosas


----------



## Namarne

Hermoso. 
_El París de entreguerras._ 
(Creo, no te sabría asegurar.)


----------



## Railway

Gracias Nanarne.

Creo que tienes razón.


----------



## bb008

Hola:

Bueno en ese caso yo diría que París como ciudad es hermosa, pero que todo lo que tiene es muy hermoso...me expliqué.


----------



## mjmuak

Opino como Namarne, pero creo que la dos son posibles:

París es hermoso.
París es (una ciudad) hermosa. 

La segunda suena más poética, ?no?


----------



## gvergara

Holas:

Yo también haría la concordancia al masculino, aunque no sé exactamente por qué. Asumo que podría tratarse de una elipsis (_París es (un lugar) hermoso_), pero no puedo asegurarlo. Saludos

GonzalO


----------



## Railway

Gracias a todos.

Os voy a poner la frase a ver que os parece.

Vinieron unos amigos de fuera y mientras les enseñaba París me di cuenta de que es hermoso/hermosa.

¡Sigo con mi duda!


----------



## mjmuak

Pues fíjate, me suena mejor "hermosa" en tu frase, por darle un toque poético, pero  "hermoso" me suena bien también.


----------



## bb008

Railway said:


> Gracias a todos.
> 
> Os voy a poner la frase a ver que os parece.
> 
> Vinieron unos amigos de fuera y mientras les enseñaba París me di cuenta de que es hermoso/hermosa.
> 
> ¡Sigo con mi duda!


 
Se puede usar de las dos formas, aunque me gusta más "hermosa".


----------



## ToñoTorreón

A mí también me gusta más hermosa.


----------



## gvergara

Railway said:


> Gracias a todos.
> 
> Os voy a poner la frase a ver que os parece.
> 
> Vinieron unos amigos de fuera y mientras les enseñaba París me di cuenta de que es hermoso/hermosa.
> 
> ¡Sigo con mi duda!


Estoy de acuerdo, aunque yo reformularía un poquitillo _... me di cuenta cuán hermoso/a es. _Saludos

GonzalO


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Esto ya lo hemos discutido en otras ocasiones.
No hay una norma clara al respecto.
El uso común es que los toponímicos acabados en *a *se usan como femeninos "Málaga es bonita", "Asia es inmensa".
Los acabados en *o *como masculinos, "Toledo es bonito" aunque aquí si se admite la posibilidad de "bonita" suponiendo la elipsis de (la ciudad de).

En cuanto a los otros muchos acabados en cualquier otra vocal o consonante , el uso es mucho más variable.
En principio se debe regir por el sustantivo que se supone ,en el caso de París es "la ciudad de", con lo cual debería ser "bonita", pero en el uso común se suele también decir "bonito" y cualquiera de las dos es aceptable.

Si los topónimos llevan artículo no hay duda porque siguen el régimen del artículo "La Habana es preciosa" o "El Cairo es caótico".
Los mares, ríos etc se dicen con artículo con lo cual no hay duda "El Sena es precioso", pero las ciudades. los países etc generan dudas y usos variables.


----------



## Mujerdeblanco

Tiene que ser "Hermosa" porque es la ciudad!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Berenguer

Opino como la mayoría, y creo que en tu oración queda mejor "hermosa" que "hermoso".
De todas formas en este caso, y una vez más, el DPD nos puede solucionar, o al menos aclarar algunos conceptos. Mirad el epígrafe 4 de este enlace. 

Un saludo


----------



## mirx

Pues. Está fue mi respuesta cuando me preguntaron cómo era París:

Ah, precioso, Paris es precioso.

Nunca me había preguntado la correción de lo que dije hasta el día de hoy en que me encuentro con este hilo.

Creo que sigo una tendencia a hacer masculinos todos los sustantivos indefinidos.

Saludos.


----------



## bb008

mirx said:


> Pues. Está fue mi respuesta cuando me preguntaron cómo era París:
> 
> Ah, precioso, Paris es precioso.
> 
> Nunca me había preguntado la correción de lo que dije hasta el día de hoy en que me encuentro con este hilo.
> 
> Creo que sigo una tendencia a hacer masculinos todos los sustantivos indefinidos.
> 
> Saludos.


 

Yo nunca he ido a París, pero yo hubiese dicho: Ah, preciosa, París es Preciosa...


----------



## Jellby

Lo que dice en el enlace que ha dado Berenguer:

En lo que respecta a las ciudades, *las que terminan en -a suelen concordar en femenino*: «_Hallado un tercer foro imperial en la Córdoba romana_»; mientras que *las que terminan en otra vocal o en consonante suelen concordar en masculino, aunque en todos los casos casi siempre es posible la concordancia en femenino*, por influjo del género del sustantivo _ciudad_: «_Puso como ejemplo de convivencia cultural y religiosa el Toledo medieval_»; «_Ya vuela [...] sobre la Toledo misteriosa_»; «_El Buenos Aires caótico de frenéticos muñecos con cuerda_»; «_Misteriosa Buenos Aires_».


----------



## Malaia

Railway said:


> Gracias a todos.
> 
> Os voy a poner la frase a ver que os parece.
> 
> Vinieron unos amigos de fuera y mientras les enseñaba París me di cuenta de que es hermoso/hermosa.
> 
> ¡Sigo con mi duda!


Sin duda "hermosa" porque haces referencia a una _ciudad_, y ciudad es una _palabra femenina_. Guíte por si es ciudad o país..así no te entrarán dudas. Normalmente los paises son masculinos y las ciudades femenino.


----------



## bb008

Jellby said:


> Lo que dice en el enlace que ha dado Berenguer:
> 
> En lo que respecta a las ciudades, *las que terminan en -a suelen concordar en femenino*: «_Hallado un tercer foro imperial en la Córdoba romana_»; mientras que *las que terminan en otra vocal o en consonante suelen concordar en masculino, aunque en todos los casos casi siempre es posible la concordancia en femenino*, por influjo del género del sustantivo _ciudad_: «_Puso como ejemplo de convivencia cultural y religiosa el Toledo medieval_»; «_Ya vuela [...] sobre la Toledo misteriosa_»; «_El Buenos Aires caótico de frenéticos muñecos con cuerda_»; «_Misteriosa Buenos Aires_».


 

Lo que dices es cierto,  porque a mí Caracas, me suena femenino no masculino.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola,

Otro voto para *París es hermosa*.

Atentamente,


----------



## xeneize

Repito lo que puso Jellby, acá hay la respuesta y lo dice el DPD, ¿no?...



> En lo que respecta a las ciudades, *las que terminan en -a suelen concordar en femenino*: «_Hallado un tercer foro imperial en la Córdoba romana_»; mientras que *las que terminan en otra vocal o en consonante suelen concordar en masculino, aunque en todos los casos casi siempre es posible la concordancia en femenino*, por influjo del género del sustantivo _ciudad_: «_Puso como ejemplo de convivencia cultural y religiosa el Toledo medieval_»; «_Ya vuela [...] sobre la Toledo misteriosa_»; «_El Buenos Aires caótico de frenéticos muñecos con cuerda_»; «_Misteriosa Buenos Aires_».


 

Así que, podemos dar nuestra opinión respecto de* nuestro gusto personal* o lo que *solemos decir nosotros*.
Sin embargo, decir* París es hermoso*, es incluso más correcto que decir "es hermosa".
Aunque_ *París es hermosa*_ también sea correcto, sobreentendiendo "ciudad", como pueden observar.
Basta con leer el enlace 
Saludos


----------



## Alexis Advance

Railway said:


> Gracias a todos.
> 
> Os voy a poner la frase a ver que os parece.
> 
> Vinieron unos amigos de fuera y mientras les enseñaba París me di cuenta de que es hermoso/hermosa.
> 
> ¡Sigo con mi duda!


Yo usaría "hermosa", porque si usas "hermoso" puede malentenderse como:

"Vinieron unos amigos de fuera y mientras les enseñaba París me di cuenta de que es hermoso (enseñarles París o tan sólo enseñar París)."


----------



## xeneize

Tenés razón, en este caso el femenino quita la duda


----------



## Forero

¿Se dice "gai Paris", o "gaie Paris"?

Lutecia es hermosa.  Sus mariposas y parimozas también.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Malaia said:


> Sin duda "hermosa" porque haces referencia a una _ciudad_, y ciudad es una _palabra femenina_. Guíte por si es ciudad o país..así no te entrarán dudas. Normalmente los paises son masculinos y las ciudades femenino.


 
A menos, claro, que el nombre del país termine en "a". Francia es hermosa, lo mismo que España. ¿Qué opinan?


----------



## the_teacher

La verdad es que *hermoso* me suena mejor, a menos que digamos "*La ciudad de París*" entonces sí creo que *hermosa* es lo más correcto.

_*"París es hermoso."
"La ciudad de París es hermosa."


*_Saludos gente!!!!!


----------



## uguban

Hola:

tengo otra pregunta. ¿Los nombres de las ciudades son siempre femeninos en español o el género depende de la terminación, p.ej. Toled*o (m.)*, Barcelon*a (f.)*, etc.?

p.ej. ¿Toledo es famoso, Barcelona es famosa? 

gracias


----------



## María Madrid

No sé si hay una regla, me da la sensación de que el uso es más bien intuitivo, probablemente dependa de "a qué suena" el nombre. Tus ejemplos de Toledo y Barcelona resultan claros, como Granada o Sevilla (f) y Bilbao (m). Pero en casos como Valladolid quizá no esté tan claro qué se dice... Saludos,


----------



## normaelena

Depende si en tu mente tienes la palabra *ciudad* o *lugar*.
ciudad: género femenino

La ciudad de Toledo es maravillos*a*. Toledo es maravillosa. (Se entiende que es la ciudad, aunque no se indique.

lugar: género masculino

Toledo es un lugar maravillos*o*. Toledo es maravillos*o*. (Se refiere al lugar)

Espera otras opiniones.


----------



## María Madrid

Personalmente me suena muy muy raro decir Toledo es maravillosa. Se habla de "el Toledo imperial", o "el Madrid de los Austrias", por ejemplo, en femenino me chirría. Pero "Toledo es una ciudad maravillosa" sí, claro. Saludos,


----------



## uguban

Muchas gracias. Lástima, entonces es menos fácil de lo que esperaba.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Una vez más, lo que dice el DPD



> En lo que respecta a las ciudades, las que terminan en _-a_ suelen  concordar en femenino: _«Hallado un tercer foro imperial en la Córdoba  romana»_ (_Vanguardia_ [Esp.] 10.3.94); mientras que las que terminan en  otra vocal o en consonante suelen concordar en masculino, aunque en todos los  casos casi siempre es posible la concordancia en femenino, por influjo del  género del sustantivo _ciudad:_ _«Puso como ejemplo de convivencia  cultural y religiosa el Toledo medieval» _(_Vanguardia_ [Esp.]  16.10.95); _«Ya vuela_ [...] _sobre la Toledo misteriosa»_ (Reyes  _Letras_ [Méx. 1946]); _«El Buenos Aires caótico de frenéticos muñecos  con cuerda»_ (Sábato _Héroes_ [Arg. 1961]); _«Misteriosa Buenos  Aires»_ (Mujica _Buenos Aires_ [Arg. 1985] tít.). Con el cuantificador  _todo_ antepuesto, la alternancia de género se da con todos los nombres de  ciudades, independientemente de su terminación: _«_—_¿Lo sabías tú?  _—_Bueno, Javier, lo sabe todo Barcelona»_ (Mendoza _Verdad_ [Esp.  1975]); _«Por toda Barcelona corre un rumor de llanto y de promesa»_  (Semprún _Autobiografía_ [Esp. 1977]). La expresión masculina _«el  todo_ + nombre de ciudad» se ha lexicalizado en países como México y España  con el sentido de ‘élite social de una ciudad’: _«Su pequeño bar es el lugar  donde se reúne “el todo Barcelona”»_ (Domingo _Sabor_ [Esp. 1992]).
> 
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas  ©2005
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos  reservados_


----------



## Juan Madrid

Hola, ¿alguien puede indicarme que género tiene una ciudad?

Grácias anticipadas.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches:

Respuesta en el DPD (4)

Hasta luego


----------



## Juan Madrid

Muchas gracias Cintia&Martine.

Un saludo.


----------



## khorakhane

*Pregunta Nueva*
*Hilos Unidos*​ 
Hola a tod@s:

Quisiera saber si en espanol los nombres de las ciudades son masculinos o femeninos...p.ej. se dice LA Barcelona de los anos 30 o bien EL Barcelona de los anos 30? 

Gracias!


----------



## MOMO2

khorakhane said:


> Hola a tod@s:
> 
> Quisiera saber si en espanol los nombres de las ciudades son masculinos o femeninos...p.ej. se dice LA Barcelona de los anos 30 o bien EL Barcelona de los anos 30?
> 
> Gracias!


 
La
Por ejemplo : "La Barcelona de Gaudì"


----------



## ErOtto

Aqui la respuesta completa (punto 4).

A continuación un extracto:



> En lo que respecta a las ciudades, las que terminan en _-a_ suelen concordar en femenino: _«Hallado un tercer foro imperial en la Córdoba romana»_ (_Vanguardia_ [Esp.] 10.3.94); mientras que las que terminan en otra vocal o en consonante suelen concordar en masculino, aunque en todos los casos casi siempre es posible la concordancia en femenino, por influjo del género del sustantivo _ciudad_


 
Saludos
Er


----------



## Ibermanolo

El Madrid de los años 20
La Barcelona de los años 20.
El Buenos Aires de los años 20.
¿La Atenas de los años 20?


----------



## ErOtto

Ibermanolo said:


> ¿La Atenas de los años 20?


 
Según el DPD, véase arriba, también. Personalmente usaría:

El Atenas de los años veinte.

Saludos
Er


----------



## Maria S.

Hola!
Estoy estudiando el castellano y tengo una pregunta estúpida, perdonad.. De qué genero son los nombres de las ciudades? Del feminino, supongo, debido a la palabra "ciudad", no? Por ejemplo, *Londres es bonita*, *Madrid no es pequeña*? O me estoy equivocando?
Es que a menudo comunico con españoles y siempre oigo ambas variantes - del masculino y del feminino, por qué??


----------



## Peón

No hay preguntas tontas *Maria S., *y ésta es una buena pregunta.

Entiendo que no hay reglas fijas y que todo dependerá del contexto y de cada hablante. 
Por lo general el género es femenino porque nos referimos a una "ciudad", pero ello no siempre es así y muchas veces el sustantivo que tiene el nombre de la ciudad determina el género: "_*Rio* (de Janeiro) es hermos*o*_", "_Mi Buenos *Aires *querid*o*". _Pero también decimos "Rio es hermos*a*", "Buenos Aires es gigantesc*a*", "*Porto* Alegre es bullicios*a"*.

Seguramente habrá más y mejores opiniones en este tema. 

Saludos.


----------



## Agró

Normalmente son femeninas (prevalece la idea de "ciudad"), pero encontrarás casos en que se puede usar el masculino, sobre todo si el nombre de la ciudad acaba en -o. No creo que haya criterios firmes ni reglas en esto:

Logroñ*o* es muy car*o*.


----------



## Maria S.

fem*E*nino 

Sí, muchísimas gracias!!


----------



## ErOtto

Maria S. said:


> ¿De qué genero son los nombres de las ciudades?



Mira, por ejemplo, aquí.


----------



## duvija

Rayines said:


> (por ejemplo de mi ciudad, Buenos Aires, lo he escuchado de ambas maneras),



¿Mi Buenos Aires querida?????


----------



## ErOtto

duvija said:


> ¿Mi Buenos Aires querida?????



En ese ejemplo o en

La Buenos Aires del tango

probablemente no... pero en

La Buenos Aires de principios del siglo XX

... ¿por qué no?


----------



## Maria S.

Ni sé por qué no respondí! Muchas gracias a vosotros!!


----------



## Espy

*Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos*​
!Hola a todos¡

¿Podría alguien explicarme cómo se justifica el uso de adjetivos, artículos etc. femeninos para hablar de un país, dado que la palabra país es un nombre masculino?

Ejemplos: "El tiempo en *toda* España" o "La Grecia de los ochenta" 
¿Qué tal si dijéramos "*El* Grecia de los ochenta"?

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Jonno

Asignamos género a los países arbitrariamente, generalmente según su terminación: si acaba en -a son de género femenino: la Francia, la España, la Grecia... Si acaban en -o son masculinos: el México. Otros países que tienen terminaciones diversas son más ambiguos. Nos pueden "sonar" como masculinos (el misterioso Camerún...) pero también como femeninos (la exótica Camerún).

Más información en el DPD: http://lema.rae.es/dpd/srv/search?id=GjLgzsOaUD6tZThaNH|Tr5x8MFOuD6DVTlDBg

En el caso de Grecia o España creo que siempre serían en femenino. Al contrario de lo que pasa con "la ciudad de Toledo" no solemos decir "el país de España", y por tanto no influye el género de "país".


----------



## olimpia91

Grecía suena a nombre de mujer, y además de un país es una nación y una república, en su caso específico no hay excusa para que Grecia sea masculino.


----------



## Jonno

No creo que el tipo de gobierno tenga nada que ver. España es un reino y nadie diría "el España" 

He probado con todos los que se me ocurren (Argelia, Andorra, Albania, Argentina, Rusia... diría que la mayoría de países terminan en -a) y no me encajan en masculino, independientemente de qué sustantivo pueda ir asociado al nombre propio.


----------



## Ludaico

Sin embargo lo dicho, desde siempre he escuchado "el Canadá" y el "Alto Volta".


----------



## olimpia91

Del DPD*:
4.* *género de los nombres de países y ciudades*. En la asignación de género a los nombres propios de países y ciudades influye sobre todo la terminación, aunque son muy frecuentes las vacilaciones. En general puede decirse que los nombres de países que terminan en _-a_ átona concuerdan en femenino con los determinantes y adjetivos que los acompañan: _«Serán los protagonistas de la Colombia del próximo siglo»_ (_Tiempo_ [Col.] 2.1.90); _«Hizo que la vieja España pensara sobre sus colonias»_ (Salvador _Ecuador_ [Ec. 1994]); mientras que los que terminan en _-a_ tónica o en otra vocal, así como los terminados en consonante, suelen concordar en masculino: _«Para que_ [...] _construyan juntos el Panamá del futuro»_ (_Siglo_ [Pan.] 15.5.97); _«El México de hoy ya no es el México de hace tres años»_ (_Proceso_ [Méx.] 19.1.97); _«La participación de Rusia en el Iraq que resultará de la guerra dependerá de si adopta una “postura constructiva” en la ONU»_ (_Razón_ [Esp.] 9.4.03). En lo que respecta a las ciudades, las que terminan en _-a_ suelen concordar en femenino: _«Hallado un tercer foro imperial en la Córdoba romana»_ (_Vanguardia_ [Esp.] 10.3.94); mientras que las que terminan en otra vocal o en consonante suelen concordar en masculino, aunque en todos los casos casi siempre es posible la concordancia en femenino, por influjo del género del sustantivo _ciudad: «Puso como ejemplo de convivencia cultural y religiosa el Toledo medieval»_ (_Vanguardia_ [Esp.] 16.10.95); _«Ya vuela_ [...] _sobre la Toledo misteriosa»_ (Reyes _Letras_ [Méx. 1946]); _«El Buenos Aires caótico de frenéticos muñecos con cuerda»_ (Sábato _Héroes_ [Arg. 1961]); _«Misteriosa Buenos Aires»_ (Mujica _Buenos Aires_ [Arg. 1985] tít.). Con el cuantificador _todo_ antepuesto, la alternancia de género se da con todos los nombres de ciudades, independientemente de su terminación: _«_—_¿Lo sabías tú?_ —_Bueno, Javier, lo sabe todo Barcelona»_ (Mendoza _Verdad_ [Esp. 1975]); _«Por toda Barcelona corre un rumor de llanto y de promesa»_ (Semprún _Autobiografía_ [Esp. 1977]). La expresión masculina _«el todo_ + nombre de ciudad» se ha lexicalizado en países como México y España con el sentido de ‘élite social de una ciudad’: _«Su pequeño bar es el lugar donde se reúne “el todo Barcelona”»_ (Domingo _Sabor_ [Esp. 1992]).


----------



## Jonno

Sí, por eso dije que es arbitrario y que en general se tiene en cuenta la terminación. O como dice el artículo del DPD que enlacé: "En la asignación de género a los nombres propios de países y ciudades influye sobre todo la terminación, aunque son muy frecuentes las vacilaciones."

(Edito: había pegado el punto 4 completo pero veo que se me ha adelantado Olimpia, así que lo borro )


----------



## Fernando

Ludaico said:


> Sin embargo lo dicho, desde siempre he escuchado "el Canadá" y el "Alto Volta".



Lo del "Alto Volta" está bien traído. Entiendo que el origen es que le nombre del país viene del Alto [río] Volta, lo mismo que hablamos del alto Guadiana.

No creo que nadie se haya pasado a el o la Burkina Faso.


----------



## ukimix

Espy said:


> !Hola a todos¡
> 
> *¿Podría alguien explicarme cómo se justifica el uso de adjetivos, artículos etc. femeninos para hablar de un país, dado que la palabra país es un nombre masculino?*
> 
> Ejemplos: "El tiempo en *toda* España" o "La Grecia de los ochenta"
> ¿Qué tal si dijéramos "*El* Grecia de los ochenta"?
> 
> Gracias de antemano



Es que el género del nombre de la categoría no es heredado por los nombres de los miembros de la misma. Ejemplo: los alimentos no son todos de género masculino (carne, pasta, sal), aunque el sustantivo _alimento _sea de género masculino. Pasa lo mismo con la palabra _país _(nombre masculino de la categoría), y los países cuyo género se determina de acuerdo con lo que los compañeros te han estado diciendo. Saludo


----------



## ACQM

Espy said:


> ¿Qué tal si dijéramos "*El* Grecia de los ochenta"?
> 
> Gracias de antemano



Pues pensaría que estás hablando de Constantino u otro miembro de la "ex" familia real griega que usa "Grecia" como apellido o de otra coasa que se llame Grecia, pero no se me ocurriría pensar en el país.


----------



## Jonno

Respecto a Canadá, mirando hemerotecas he visto que hasta hace no mucho se le llamaba también "Dominio de Canadá", quizá de ahí el artículo masculino.


----------



## Pinairun

¿Y Panamá?


----------



## Jonno

A lo mejor porque era el itsmo de Panamá.


----------



## Pinairun

Yo habría dicho que es por el acento en la _a_. Pero solo es una suposición.


----------



## Jonno

Lo mío tambien


----------



## ukimix

Pinairun said:


> ¿Y Panamá?





Jonno said:


> A lo mejor porque era el itsmo de Panamá.





Pinairun said:


> Yo habría dicho que es por el acento en la _a_. Pero solo es una suposición.





Jonno said:


> Lo mío tambien





olimpia91 said:


> Del DPD*: [...] mientras que los que terminan en -a tónica o en otra vocal, así como los terminados en consonante, suelen concordar en masculino*: _«Para que_ [...] _construyan juntos el Panamá del futuro»_ (_Siglo_ [Pan.] 15.5.97); _«El México de hoy ya no es el México de hace tres años»_ (_Proceso_ [Méx.] 19.1.97); _«La participación de Rusia en el Iraq que resultará de la guerra dependerá de si adopta una “postura constructiva” en la ONU»_ (_Razón_ [Esp.] 9.4.03).


----------



## Fernando

Jonno said:


> Respecto a Canadá, mirando hemerotecas he visto que hasta hace no mucho se le llamaba también "Dominio de Canadá", quizá de ahí el artículo masculino.



Todo puede ser pero lo dudo. En español no lo he visto casi nunca. Canadá ha sido visto como parte de "Inglaterra" o como nación independiente. Las peculiaridades de los "dominions" superan la comprensión del común de los mortales hispanoblantes.

"El" Canadá entiendo que obedece a la misma tradición que el Perú o el Chaco. Los primeros mapas con "el Canadá" se refieren al territorio y son previos a su estructuración política en la corona inglesa (de hecho, en un principio, en la francesa).


----------



## Jonno

Ni idea. Supongo que es tan simple como lo que dice el DPD: que en á tónica (u otras vocales) la tendencia es el masculino.


----------



## alfajor

Víctor Pérez said:


> Te recomiendo, *Pedrituss*, que consultes el *DPD* (Diccionario panhispánico de dudas): en el punto 4 del artículo temático Genero2 tienes respuesta a tus dudas.



Hay un nuevo enlace:  http://lema.rae.es/dpd/srv/search?id=Tr5x8MFOuD6DVTlDBg


----------

